# Cost of living for barcelona



## MRIVERA (Dec 12, 2007)

*Cost of living in Barcelona*

We're considering moving to Barcelona this year with my family. When we get there, we’ll want to live in a large 3-bedroom apartment or house in a good (safe, convenient) area, and send my daughter to an international school. Of course we’ll have mobile phones, high speed internet, go out to eat 4-5 times a month, basic utilities, have a car, travel around Europe and back to Mexico 2-3 times a year, and still save a respectable amount of money each month.

Can anyone give me any rough ranges of the kind of salary (in Euros/per year) that I’ll need to make to live this lifestyle in Barcelona?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, in keeping with the lower cost of living _out of the cities_, the average salary in Spain is said to ber in the region of €13k. That aint going to get you too far I'm afraid, especially as the cost of living in the cities is a lot lot higher than in rural areas. Here, South of Valencia I estimate the cost of living is about 30% cheaper then in the UK although I understand city living can be as expensive as in the UK


----------



## MRIVERA (Dec 12, 2007)

*Thank you*

We'll I'll think about it.


----------

